# womb scratching



## Believe in miracles (Sep 20, 2012)

http://news.sky.com/story/1150796/ivf-new-treatment-boosts-live-birth-rate


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I'm having this procedure in a couple of weeks and hope it'll boost my chances of a BPF this time round. On another note, the readers' comments on these sorts of articles drive me crazy!


----------



## LadyB22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh I've looked at this would be interested to see if it works! Fingers crossed for your treatment x


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
I just wanted to let you know that i had this done on my last cycle, unfortunatly it didn't work for us but def give it a go if you can. 

fx for you all xx


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

it worked for me.  I think it should be standard procedure.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have my procedure in a few weeks time!! wish me luck!!!
xx


----------

